# Can I substitute a different remote control for the IOM part?



## overhear (Nov 13, 2017)

We've only had our Hearthstone Bristol 4 years, but the Proflame remote (0.584.027) is already very flaky. Even with fresh batteries we have to press the buttons 2-3 times before the display on the remote responds. I can't imagine it'll be functional much longer so I'm looking into replacements.

The Hearthstone replacements are VERY pricey (~$235 or $60 per year of use!). Other websites have the same Proflame units for about $135 or less for slightly different model numbers (0.584.025).

My questions are: 

Do I have to buy the exact remote _from the manufacturer_ to have the correct programming? 
Would the ...025 remotes work for me?
Is there some way to make any programmable remote work with the stove's receiver?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm thinking you will have to contact Hearthstone, since the remotes are designed specifically for the gas valve being used.
I never liked their remotes when they first came out with them. They were very temperamental & minor fluctuations in house 
current would cause them to act erratically. Maybe they've improved the design since I left the showroom floor...


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 16, 2017)

^ yes they switched to Maxitrol


----------

